# Window Switch Problem



## Saood (Oct 26, 2006)

The only window switch that works is the driver's side console, the invidual switches on the door can only send the windows DOWN but not UP, i have to use the driver's side to send them UP.

So i know the motors are fine, anyone know what's causing this?


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

There is only one common thing between all the "remote" windows and this is the power wire which comes from the Power Window Relay.

Since the windows work then your relay is fine.
Since the remote windows work bith up and down from the driver's console then your ground wiring is fine.

I think there must be a hot joint (loose connection) on the common power wire where they all join together ... reason I say this is that it would take more amps to power the window up than down (the window moves slower) so a loose connection would cause less volts to go to the motor, which might allow it to go down, but not up.


----------



## Saood (Oct 26, 2006)

I hear you, so it could possibly be a loose wire from the main harness on the driver's side switch?


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

Not sure exactly where the 4 wires join/separate, so you may even have to trace the harness from the controller until you find the connections.


----------



## Sean King (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi there,
or worse case scenario the switch itself may be bad cos I have this same exact problem.My electricain took the switch apart and the contacts was so worn that I just replaced the entire switch and I have no problems since.

Hope this helps.


----------

